
Ask HN: How about a free copywriting audit? - luxpir
I&#x27;m looking to add a service to my existing freelance work in the guise of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;copywritingaudit.com (see clickable below).<p>It offers an affordable audit and re-write of your site copy, with a view to boosting conversions and sales.<p>I&#x27;m looking for 3 suitable SMEs&#x2F;startups to offer free audits to in exchange for testimonials and feedback on any immediate results that might occur.<p>More detailed information is available on the site. Please use the contact details on the site to get in touch.
======
luxpir
Clickable: [https://copywritingaudit.com](https://copywritingaudit.com)

------
luxpir
PS - if you've taken a look and decided it's not actually what you want, I'd
like your feedback if you had a second!

PPS - Just 2 spots left now, if you'd like to take part.

~~~
luxpir
Update: One spot left. Drop me a line if this appeals!

